# New M.F.K. Fisher Book Coming!!



## chef heather (Aug 17, 2004)

The new book, by her friend, Joan Reardon--who had access to her more private papers: http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...books&n=507846

If you don't know who M.F.K. Fisher is...run...don't walk...to your nearest library or bookstore and pick up The Art Of Eating. That should get you started. If you love travel, romance, and food, you will love her writings, and then be sucked into her world and want to know all about the _woman_, and her loves, and her family--as well as her friendship with Julia, and Jim Beard. I call her "the Katharine Hepburn of food." Read here for more:

http://www.mfkfisher.com/


----------



## pumpkingrl (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestion. I will check it out!


----------

